# change site to [url]www.camperplus.info[/url] more then 550 MH-places



## 97534 (Feb 2, 2006)

*change site to www.camperplus.info more then 550 MH-places*

Hello,

We have change the site name www.henk-wieke.nl to www.camperplus.info

We have a lot of places in the UK and more information but also information from free overnight places in The Netherlands!

When you have more info please contact use. 

Thanks and regards 
Henk en Wieke


----------

